# Feeding bettas



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i was wondering how much to feed a betta a day. i used to feed him a couple pellets and some bloodworms everyday, but the lady at my LFS said that i should only feed him a couple times a week.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

I would feed him about 4 to 6 pellets. I would say it would also depend on its size.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I feed twice a day.


RC


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I feed once or twice a day. I alternate between pellets, freeze dried bloodworms, live mosquito larvae, sometimes frozen worms of various kinds, and flakes (because mine will actually eat them).


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

I feed when I remember normally twice a day lol ...


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I feed twice a day, morning and evening. On weekends, I give them treats of either freeze-dried krill, tubifex worms, shrimp, or bloodworms, or frozen bloodworms


----------

